# jack crevelle



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

any one got any advice on catching some jacks in escambia delta, where to find them and when


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

You'll be real hard pressed to find one this time of year


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

not this time of the year, but prolly around spring time ill start going for them, right now iam working on them stripers and hybrids


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Summer time -early in the morning you can watch for them blowing up on baits.


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

if it ever gets warm u can catch all spring and summer long but by then there are alot of better fish to catch:usaflag


----------

